# Fires-Southern California



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

We have wild fires all over the place here in So. Calif. that are burning out of control due to high winds and extremely dry conditions. There are mass evacuations in many areas. We had a fire start this morning about two miles from us, but it looks like the fire dept. got it out. Can't see any new smoke. I just got a phone call that there is another about eight miles away. Needless to say we are preparing to have to evacuate in case things get worse here.

How are others of you in So. Cal.? Do you have to get your birds to safety?The smoke in some areas is dense especially south of here. George and Michael I'm thinking of you both.

Margaret


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Margaret, I have been watching the news much of the morning about the terrible fires and, of course, worry about our loved So. Cal. friends. I hope the fires can quickly be put out. 

Please, everyone stay safe.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Thoughts and Prayers for all our Cal. Pij. friends.
"May no weapon formed against thee prosper."


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

We have very smoky, hazy air with a good bit of ash in it. Given my location, I figure this must be from the Irvine area fire that they got put out last night. The air quality is definitely not good here today. I'm keeping a close eye on the birds. We aren't in any direct fire danger where I am.

I think there are 12 major fires going right now in Southern California.

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

I am OK here. I was worried about you MARGERRET. Ihave spoken to some of my pigeon friends in SAN DIEGO County all that I spoke to were still in their homes but some said that they may have to leave. They all have pack up their most valuble birds and those that they can't take with them they will turn loose when they leave .Many are breeders that are not homed so be prepared 911 as there could be many birds that will be out there that will need help. .GEORGE


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I am also fine down here in Vista. THe fires are quite a ways away.

The air is still good down here. But its just gotten hotter radically in the last hours. We are up to 90 degrees F. 

We can't smell smoke, but it keeps getting closer. If anyone in southern cali has birds that need to be released because they wont have a spot for them at there next location...(most peoples evacuation plans are through escondido.) If they can drive out here to vista I have room to take some in. 

I hope every one farther up the coast are alright. The fires are at a bad timeing also as we are running low on our water resources. 

Hope all is well.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I, too, have been reading about the fires in So. CA and have been very worried! 

In the past, when catastrophes have hit member areas, we have been fortunate that our members have been OK...at least as far as I know. 

I am hoping this will hold true now! Whenever I hear of bad weather or fires, the first thing I worry about are the animals! 

If at all possible, please keep in touch, those of you who are most affected...so we will know you are OK!

We will all be watching and sending prayers and hope!

Shi


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> I, too, have been reading about the fires in So. CA and have been very worried!
> 
> In the past, when catastrophes have hit member areas, we have been fortunate that our members have been OK...at least as far as I know.
> 
> ...



Ditto to everything you said, Shi.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

The fires are getting closer. We can smell the smoke. Were keeping an eye on the news but there going to start evacuating the Mission Medows area and possibly Vista. So I might be evacuated tonight but lets hope not.

Well see what happens. Good Luck everyone.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

How scary for everyone......I'm so sorry for all those poor people losing their homes and those having the fear of evacuating.  The bad air quality is something to be afraid of too, and how it is affecting the animals as well. Here's praying and hoping for a good rain storm!!! Michael, that is a generous offer to help with birds who may need to be released, and I know you have your hands full already. I hope things are a little easier on you these days! I also hope everyone is okay and that your homes stay safe.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

stach_n_flash said:


> The fires are getting closer. We can smell the smoke. Were keeping an eye on the news but there going to start evacuating the Mission Medows area and possibly Vista. So I might be evacuated tonight but lets hope not.
> 
> Well see what happens. Good Luck everyone.



Darn, Michael, I sure HOPE *NOT !! *

Of all catastrophes, fires scare me the most!! 

SENDING BIG TIME THOUGHTS FOR *NO* WINDS, so these fires can be put out..._*FAST!!*_

Shi


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Sending my hopes and prayers that these fires will be under control soon and that no one is hurt.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

We were evacuated from Fallbrook. I left about noon when the fire jumped the 15 Freeway moving toward Fallbrook. I got all the birds out and my husband stayed till he got the reverse 911 call an hour later and then he got the two cats and joined me at our son's house in Oceanside. I'm using his computer now. We now just sit and wait and hope our house is still standing when this wind dies down and the fires are out. Sigh, it's going to be a long night But we are all safe and that is what is important.

Michael, thanks for your offer to take birds. I think we will all be doing what we can when this is over to rescue as many as we can.

George, thanks for letting me know you are OK.

Thank you to everyone who sent prayers and good thoughts. I know you are all out there pulling for us here in the fire zones.

Margaret


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

OH no, Margaret! I'm so sorry you had to be evacuated!

I AM SO glad you were able to get all out safely!! 

Sending all the helping thoughts I can. I just hope your home will be unharmed! 

WITH LOVE AND HUGS AT THIS CRUCIAL AND NIGHTMARE TIME!!

Shi


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Margaret, I'm so sorry that your home is in danger but I'm relieved that you all got out safely and had a safe place to go. I'm praying for you.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Dang, Margaret! I'm so sorry the fire(s) became so threatening to your home but very, very glad that you, your husband, and all the critters got safely out. Please keep us posted.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Im glad you are ok Margarret along with all your birds and loved ones.

We still have yet to be evacuated. The line is about 4 miles away. 

Were just now seeing the smoke. Its kind of like a huge blanket. But all is ok here. If we are evacuated I think I will be forced to stay here no matter what.

There is no way of getting my goats out. And I would rather just stay home any way  

I hope your house is ok along with everyone elses.


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

Margaret, and all afected by fires. your safety and best wishes are in our prayers .


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

We hope that everyone affected are safe and that the fires will be put out quickly.

Will be sending lots of positive thoughts!

Suzanna


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Just watched the news to get some type of update on those fires! I just sat and cried! The conditions are horrendous and the Santa Ana winds are only making things worse! 

So far, people seem to be able to evacuate, but I'm really concerned and scared for our members. 

I hope that those who can, please keep us updated!

Sorry to be such a scaremonger but those fires are really awful...

The weatherman said the winds should start dying down, but still nothing under control. Very dry conditions and flying embers are causing such fast spreading! 

With all my heart, I hope those fires will be contained...soon!

Shi


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers to/for all of you in So.Ca.
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

These fires are terrible. I too have you all in my thoughts. I'm on the wrong coast to be of much help, but if there's anything I can do, I will. Just hope everyone comes out of this ok. People and animals alike.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

My thoughts and prayers are with all our CA members. 
I am so sorry Margaret you had to evacuate, but glad you and your family are ok. 

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Been following this and was hoping that the fires weren't that near any of our members and sure hate to hear you had to be evacuated, Margaret! Michael, you gotta' know that the firefighters are having a bad time getting people out who don't want to leave and it's taking enough of their resources that they're having problems fighting the fires.

My neighbor's sister lived down in Mississippi when Katrina rolled through. They got out after spending a week packing everything away as best they could. Their house was built on 13 foot stilts. When they finally got back, there was debris washed up onto the roof. The stuff inside the house had obviously been floating around in the water that had flooded the house, complete with a lot of mud on everything. The most significant thing, though, was that the National Guard had come through the entire area and marked X's on every home or structure that had human and animal remains in them. There was a code. Anyhow, there were an awful lot of homes that had people who had refused to leave and died in their homes because there was no way to prepare for a house being completely under water for a few hours. If they tell you that you need to evacuate, then evacuate!

However, at this writing, whatever's going to happen has probably already happened... 

Pidgey


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I too am so very sorry to hear of the effects of these fires -- it's so scary to see on TV (east coast) so I can only imagine how it is to be there in person. Margaret - I am glad to hear that you and the whole family made it out and to safety. Like others here I'm not close enough to lend a hand now, but if there's anything we can do long-distance, please let us know. If any money, clothing, food, etc. needs to be raised do let me know - I work for a fairly large company and I'm sure I could raise/collect/ship supplies needed.

I second the opinion to evacuate if that's what called for. I too would hate to leave my home, but in the long run it is certainly the safe thing to do. 

Everyone has my most positive thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Good Morning everyone,

Thank you for all your concern. It may seem like nothing to you but it is of great comfort to be able to read your messages.

News is hard to come by, but some people have stayed and are sending news out via blogs and messages to one of the local newspapers who in turn are posting them on their website. So far our house is apparently OK, but the fire is at the end of our street to the east of us, about a mile and a half away. Closer, though is fire on both sides of one of the major access roads about a half mile away from us.

Michael, how are things at your house? Are the goats too big to get into a car if you have to leave? I might be able to find transport for them if you do get a 911 call. I have a friend staying in the east part of Vista right on the San Marcos border and they are OK so far, so I'm hoping Vista will be OK.

George, are you still doing OK ? As far as I know this morning they have been able to hold the fire from getting into the San Luis Rey basin. If it does it will run right into Oceanside. Heard they got reinforcements during the night so that is good.

There may be others of you here in So. Calif. who are affected by this. Let us know your status and if you need help. If we are any where we can get to you to help, we will.

Margaret


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

No school again. Everything outside is orange and although th inside smells like a little bit of smoke, outside is really bad.

I may be forced to bring the birds inside and put their eggs in the incubator,

I only have one parent and 4 kids, along with 23of my animals and 17other animals that dont belong to me. So to think we'll all fit in the car would be a mirical.

Ill give you guys a list  as Im bored with nothing to do.

1 dog
7 cats
3 rabbits
2 parakeets
2 doves
11 pigeons
3 goats
3 chickens

My land lords animals Also on the property

2 geese
2 ducks
1 pig
1 dog
2 cats

And then people.
My dad
His girl friend
my sister Amber
My brother Eric
Me

My brother Mark however has a car but all his stuff is packed in it as his house was flooded last week by someone who lived upstairs. (left the toilet running)......


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Margarret,I am still here smoke and ash today while yesterday was sunny and clear here by me to day is a different story.I wet down the yard and plan on going out every hour or so and keep every thing damp the ash that is falling here is not of the glowing ember type I feel it nessery to keep every thing damp. I will sit tight as long as I can. .GEORGE


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

stach_n_flash said:


> No school again. Everything outside is orange and although th inside smells like a little bit of smoke, outside is really bad.
> 
> I may be forced to bring the birds inside and put their eggs in the incubator,
> 
> ...


I am so frightened for you, Michael and your animals. Could your brother unload his car and put animals in it? Do you have a place to take the animals? Maybe you couyld start removing them now. I know that would be difficult but maybe easier in the long run.
It's a very helpless feeling for those of us too far away to help you evacuate or offer you shelter.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

george simon said:


> Hi Margarret,I am still here smoke and ash today while yesterday was sunny and clear here by me to day is a different story.I wet down the yard and plan on going out every hour or so and keep every thing damp the ash that is falling here is not of the glowing ember type I feel it nessery to keep every thing damp. I will sit tight as long as I can. .GEORGE


Can you start packing the birds up, George? If you get the word to go, you will be ready. How many do you need to move?


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Margarret and George,
You and your family including your birdies and furry animals please stay safe. I just talked to a pigeon in CA. that may have to leave due to the fires, so he's making arrangements to get his pigeons in the lofts out to a safe place. Where I live in NC, we are in a bad drought and and everyone is on a stage 3water restrictions and might be putting us on a stage 4. I have well water, but wells do run dry if there is rain. The other night I was smelling smoke and I got nervous that the woods were on fire, so I went outside, but didn't see anything. I just hope some jerk wasn't outside burning something because we put on a no burning restriction. It's much easier for humans to get out, but when you have birds and animals it's not so easy. 
I will keep y'all in my prayers.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

What is that terrain actually like, anyhow? I guess dumb ol' me couldn't see why there wouldn't be already burnt-out spots near your home (within a mile) that you could move stuff to that would be safe for the relatively short period that the fires would sweep on by the house and either leave it standing or consume it. When I used to live on a ranch in my youth, we had to fight fires here and there from time to time. You'd use a wet tow sack to beat 'em out a foot or so at a time. Most of the time the wind wasn't working against us like you guys have got, though. And, on the other hand, it's pretty wooded and deep grass here (dead dry grass in the fire seasons, though).

Pidgey


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

The fires here don't work like that...they jump around, leave then return...we were away from home in our RV Sunday when I got a phone call from a neighbor that my street was being asked to evacuate...I sent my husband home ahead of us with a friend and a large horse trailer...we have 9 horses on the property, and only a 3 horse trailer so a friend with a 6-horse took my husband and they headed for home to deal with all of the animals. (cats, dogs, birds etc.) He told my daughter and I to stay away with the RV since it was stupid to be trying to get back INTO the area. I told him where all the bird cages and carriers were stored and how to pack up the invalids and babies..but I also told him he would just have to let the rest fly free to fend for themselves but to make sure he chased them out of the aviaries as some would not leave on their own. Really scarey day but the helicopters were able to divert the flames and we did not have to leave. The process made us reevaluate our exit strategy..if you do not have one, remember everyone is vulnerable to some calamity and should have a plan for themselves and their animals. The wind is dying down this AM, but the danger to many is not over...keep up the prayers as they certainly seemed to have spared my neighborhood.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

George and Michael, please don't wait too long to evacuate. Watching on TV is so scary and I worry about you all.

I know Feather lives in or around LA - has anyone heard from her? Also Andi is there too.

Kippermom - that is one bit of good news that so far your home has been spared.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Good point about everyone developing an evacuation plan before it's needed.
When every minutes counts, for every able family member to know what they are supposed to do, could be the difference between life and death.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Our dad is at work and were glued to the TV. But so far no threat to us yet. We have box's kennels and crates ready with bedding in all them. SO if we are forced to leave all the birds, cats and dogs will be fine. We have a 1/2 an acer so I guess we would have to just let the goats run the place and fend for them selves.

Our landlord has everything figured out with his animals. He hasnt told us anything yet, but I trust he knows.

I dont think we will be evacuated anymore. But Im not saying its impossible. 

So were still packed and ready.

I will post pictures today as I finally have time


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

Well, My family on camp Pendleton is now here with me in Bakersfield as the fire is to close for comfort there at this time. They brought two other marine familles to stay with us as well until things are safe there. My house has 2 extra dogs and 11 toddlers under the age of 5. My heart goes out to all of you who are still down in southern CA near the fires. Be safe. I am thankful my kids and grands are safe here with me.... And my kids closest friends and their families are safe as well.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sending my thoughts and prayers out that all your families remain safe through this horrible threat. We went thru the hurricanes of 2004, and I understand how nerve racking and stressful this is. 

God bless you all and keep you safe.


----------



## for_the_birds (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow, I really hope those fires get under control ASAP and those of you living in that area don't have to leave or if you do you get to go home quickly. I live in Las Vegas and usually whenever there's a fire in Ca we get the smoke blowing into our valley; so far it's clear here. Maybe the fires are too far away? Or the wind must be blowing in a different direction.

Sending positive thoughts out to all those in Southern Ca and their animals.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

stach_n_flash said:


> I may be forced to bring the birds inside and put their eggs in the incubator,
> 
> I only have one parent and 4 kids, along with 23of my animals and 17other animals that dont belong to me. So to think we'll all fit in the car would be a miracle.
> 
> ...


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

This is just so scary.  I'm glad you got to safety, Margaret, and as for George and Michael and everyone else near the fires, we are all very nervous for you and hoping for the best. I don't know what in the world I would do if this happened up here in N. Cali, I guess I would need to be renting a U haul for everyone. It is a good idea to have a plan, indeed. I sent an e-mail to Feather so hopefully she will have a moment to let me know that she is okay, I will let you guys know immediately if she does. I really wish I could be of help, it is a helpless feeling indeed to be far away and not be there to help my friends. It just sounds very scary to deal with. I'm glad to hear of everyone who has gotten themselves and families to safety and will continue praying for rain and for the fires to be put out!! I truly hope all of your houses will be saved. My house burned down nine years ago and it is just so hard to deal with. Please everyone keep in touch.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

george simon said:


> Hi Margarret,I am still here smoke and ash today while yesterday was sunny and clear here by me to day is a different story.I wet down the yard and plan on going out every hour or so and keep every thing damp the ash that is falling here is not of the glowing ember type I feel it nessery to keep every thing damp. I will sit tight as long as I can. .GEORGE


George,

Glad to hear there are no glowing embers. We are further toward the beach than you, but we are getting a lot of ash here as well. If things get iffy, give us a call, I'll pm the phone number to you and we will be glad to come help load birds and transport if necessary. We have two cars and a van available. I don't know if you have large animals, but if you do, El Camino HS is taking large animals per the t.v.

Margaret


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Just a quick note to let you know you're all in my thoughts and prayers. Feeling helpless that the only thing I can offer is well wishes from afar, and prayers for safety & for rain...

Hoping none of you near the fires will need to evacuate. I can't imagine the fear & tension you must have right now. God Bless, and keep us posted as you are able.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> What is that terrain actually like, anyhow? Pidgey


Pidgey, 
It is mountainous. Not huge high mountains, but steep and hard to manuver on from the ground. Covered with high brush and chapparal that is down to 5% humidity. It is covered with arroyos and canyons so that when the winds gust, they blow hard down those areas and shoot cinders everywhere. Much of the vegetation where we live is groves of avocado trees and other agriculture. When the fires get this hot, they explode even though they were irrigated.

There are also large stands of ancient oak forrests in parts of the area. The best way to fight it is from the air, but due to the amount of smoke and high winds that has been difficult to impossible the last two days. We just heard that reinforcements are on the way from other states including a large fixed wing borate bomber that can drop a huge load if it can fly in.

Margaret


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

amoonswirl said:


> Just a quick note to let you know you're all in my thoughts and prayers. Feeling helpless that the only thing I can offer is well wishes from afar, and prayers for safety & for rain...
> 
> Hoping none of you near the fires will need to evacuate. I can't imagine the fear & tension you must have right now. God Bless, and keep us posted as you are able.


Bless your heart, Margaret.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Just found out a bit ago that our house is still standiing. My husband and son drove back in via a back way and were able to make it all the way to the house. Wet it down really well and left. They said that the fire looked to be about a half mile away, but that there were no fire trucks or equipment near our place. So am still hanging on hoping for the best of outcomes. By golly, we WILL make it through this!!  

Margaret


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Please keep us posted when you can. You know we're all concerned for all of you in the fire zones.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Just wanted to add my thoughts and prayers to everyone elses in hoping that our California members get through this ordeal unscathed.

Linda


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

You all have my prayers too.


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

There are now two fires on Camp Pendleton. This is heart aching. I am so glad my children are here with me now. The one fire is only 5 miles from her home. I know so many others are close to the fires. I hope you all are managing ok


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

There's was an article on yahoo! news that said 1,200 buildings(homes& business) have burned! including a castle in Malibu.

I was telling my Dad a lot of people are gonna be calling the insurance company, and they'll be sobbing all the way to the bank.

These fires are actually burning all the way to the Mexican border!

Hopfully this'll be over at some point.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I know Feather lives in or around LA - has anyone heard from her? Also Andi is there too.


I believe both Feather and Andi are in the South Bay area .. there are no fires there right now, so all is hopefully well with them.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*My Local Fire(s) ..*

http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-ocfire23oct23,0,4784075.story?coll=la-home-local

I'm OK and in no danger from the fires. We have lots of smoke and ash, but are otherwise fine where I am. 

I drove out towards the fires late this afternoon and was shocked at the sight of the huge flames right up against a housing development. 

I really appreciate all those who have called and e-mailed me to make sure I am OK. It's really Margaret, George, and Michael we need to be worrying about now as far as members go.

There are a couple of animal rescue places out in the Modjeska/Silverado/Santiago Canyon areas .. I have not heard if they got out with all their animals or not. Also some exotic animals at Rancho Las Lomas that I don't know about .. I had heard they went to the Fund For Animals in Ramona, but then found out that Ramon was under "siege" also. I am hoping and praying that the loss of bird an animal life is minimal in this holocaust.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TAWhatley said:


> Also some exotic animals at Rancho Las Lomas that I don't know about .. I had heard they went to the Fund For Animals in Ramona, but then found out that Ramon was under "siege" also. I am hoping and praying that the loss of bird an animal life is minimal in this holocaust.
> 
> Terry


Just saw Dr. Scott Weldy (local exotic animal vet and founder of Orange County Bird of Prey Center) on the news at Rancho Las Lomas .. all their animals are still there. Hopefully the fires won't get to them. Cook's Corner was also in that same news clip feeding the fire personnel and other volunteers. This was on Fox 11 here.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Camp Pendleton Burning Now ..*

I cannot believe just how much of So Cal is now burning .. watching the fire(s) at Camp Pendleton (Marine Base) now .. they are talking about closing Interstate 5 .. If you know the geography of this area and the freeway and road systems and where the fires are .. this is getting world serious .. soon there will be no ways in or out of the fire areas.

Terry


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

This is bad.  

I hope rain will come soon. 

Suzanna


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Well as of 11:45 PM I am still in my home we had a lot of smoke and ash all day but the sky is clear tonight I can see the stars and there seems to little or no wind in fact we have an ocean breeze and that is cooling things off a bit.The Fallbrook fire is about 5% contained they are trying to hold a line along Live Oak Park rd and Grid rd that would be east of Margarrets place pray that they can hold it till help which is on the way from ARIZONA arrives which may in fact be here now. .GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good to hear from you, George and glad you are OK. I hope that Margaret's home will be safe.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

...in my prayers...


Phil


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Blessed morning!
Just wanted to let everyone know that on EWTN.COM (Eternal Word Television Network) they've been having prayers aired for the Cal. fire situation. They air at different times during the day/night. If you don't get the TV station, I believe you can get a live webcast on your PC. You can also find out the list of radio broadcasts on the website.

My continued prayers to all...this is really hearbreaking...we have to really call upon God Our Father, our Lord and the Angels to help quickly Also, for the Firefighters, ER, and medical personel.

Margaret, I've been keeping you, family, pets and home in my prayers.

Michael, I've been particularly concerned and praying for you...I hope you didn't have to evac., however, glad that you and family were packed and ready to go...hope the goats are ok also. Can you let us know, if you haven't already posted...I'll check the thread now.

Terry, thanks for the news-link and updates on the other members.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> I cannot believe just how much of So Cal is now burning .. watching the fire(s) at Camp Pendleton (Marine Base) now .. they are talking about closing Interstate 5 .. If you know the geography of this area and the freeway and road systems and where the fires are .. this is getting world serious .. soon there will be no ways in or out of the fire areas.
> 
> Terry


Terry,

Yes, it like the whole area is on fire. They did close the I-5 in both directions. Apparently some major power lines from San Onofre are in danger. They got the second fire at the east side of the base 100% contained. As far as I know our house is still safe, but the fire is very close. We just saw that they have some kind of super water bomber from Canada that they plan to use about noon scooping up water from Lake Elsinore. The wind has shifted to an on shore which should help some.

Margaret


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

george simon said:


> Well as of 11:45 PM I am still in my home we had a lot of smoke and ash all day but the sky is clear tonight I can see the stars and there seems to little or no wind in fact we have an ocean breeze and that is cooling things off a bit.The Fallbrook fire is about 5% contained they are trying to hold a line along Live Oak Park rd and Grid rd that would be east of Margarrets place pray that they can hold it till help which is on the way from ARIZONA arrives which may in fact be here now. .GEORGE


George,

I"m so glad to hear you are OK. Thank heavens the wind shifted, because we are just west of Live Oak Park Road. I sure hope the help arrived overnight.

Margaret


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

CHRISTIN RN said:


> Blessed morning!
> Margaret, I've been keeping you, family, pets and home in my prayers.
> 
> Michael, I've been particularly concerned and praying for you...I hope you didn't have to evac., however, glad that you and family were packed and ready to go...hope the goats are ok also. Can you let us know, if you haven't already posted...I'll check the thread now.


Christin,

Thank you for all your prayers for all of us here in So. Cal.

Margaret


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Have read that Arizona is sending help! All I could mutter to myself, was, "IT'S ABOUT TIME!"

Those fires are speading so fast that the more help, the sooner the better!

Still watching, waiting, hoping, praying...

Please, members, keep us updated as best you can! 

With LOVE, HUGS and PRAYING FOR RAIN AND NO WIND...

Shi


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

The email below came from another email list I subscribe to -- hopefully it may help some of you in S. Cal. 

Keeping you all out there in our thoughts & prayers!

*URGENT CCWR Action Alert: Help Available for those Affected by Wildfires *

California Wildlife Rehabilitators,

If you are in need or know of someone that needs assistance due to the fires, please be sure to let CCWR know by calling our number below or emailing us at [email protected]. We currently have a professional emergency response organization that has contacted CCWR offering assistance to California's rehabilitators in need.

California Council Wildlife Rehabilitators
CCWR
www.ccwr.org 
(415) 541-5090
[email protected]


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Although this is my first post to this thread, I want all of you to know that Bob & I have been praying & praying for all affected by the fires ~ especially the poor creatures.
We have been asking the Lord to keep you, your loved ones, your creatures & your property safe.
All I have been doing, is watching the news coverage of the fires, & praying.
A little while ago, I saw footage taken by a man from his terrace in Lake Forest. The flames were very close to his house. I said, "Oh, no! Oh, no!"
Bob came into the room wondering why I was so upset. I told him the video was from Terry's town. It was not live footage.
The man went on to say that at that point, the wind shifted & the neighborhood was spared. I pray this is true for the entire area.

May God keep ALL of you & ALL of His creatures in His loving care.

Please continue to remember all who have suffered loss.

Phyll


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Well from the last reports it seems that the winds have shifted and the fires are taking a more eastly direction.So your prayers are being answered. I also would like to remined everyone that the wild life that is fleeing the fires will start showing up in the more populated areas.In fact i saw a White Kite (BIRD) in my area. The last time that I saw one in this area was like 10 years ago.Any way be sure to keep a look out for these displaced animals they will need our help. For birds put out seed and suete, as a member of the Cornell Back Yard Feeder Watch which starts next month I expect that there will be many birds that are not mormaly from the coastal zone at our feeders.So if you don't have a bird feeder get one and help feed our feathered friends who have been displaced by the fire. .GEORGE


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I just got to this thread but I've been praying for the safety of those in the path of these terrible fires. Terry, George, Magaret and Michael--I'm especially worried and am praying for your safety and that of your birds and other animals. I was in tears watching the news last night. I realized that if we had that type of fire here we would have to do as George said: take a few of the birds and let the doves and pigeons go in the hope that some of them would survive because there is no way we could evacuate our 100+ birds on short notice. I'm afraid there are people down there who are in that predicament. I pray God would protect people and their pets, especially our PT members. In tears as I type this...


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

George, you must have been posting as I typed. So relieved to hear from you. I'm also relieved to hear the winds are shifting. Good idea about helping the wildlife, as there will be lots of displaced birds and animals following this disaster. I used to do Cornell's feederwatch, too.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Some additional information on assistance from CCWR: 
IFAW has stepped in to help CCWR and all the wildlife rehabiliators that are in need of assistance due to the fires. They have offered help with relocation and vet services if needed. They are assessing the needs on a case to case basis. I hope this helps. 

The CCWR board is really appreciative of the grand gesture IFAW has offered for the animals and CCWR's members. Please feel free to e-mail me ([email protected]) if you have any further questions.


http://www.ifaw.org/ifaw/general/default.aspx?oid=179124


Susan Kaveggia
CCWR Board Member


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank you all for your thoughts and concerens. Our internet got turned off last night for one reason or another, but we called and they turned it back on.

As of now it seems like we are in the middle of the fires. Theres fires all around us but it seems were still ok. The air is getting better also. I dont want to say it will stay that way as tomorrow it will probly be worse.

The news said also that the ocean breezes might push the fires in the opposite direction but as far as I know the fires at this point are out of control. The most containment on any of the fires is 10% and most are 0%. 

I've been trying to keep a possitive out look on this whole thing as I dont want to get depressed again... that lasted way to long the last time. 

My dads girl friends dad lost his house . He also lost his car but he is safe and he doesnt have any animals. 

Im trying not to think about the fires coming our way so I keep bussy cleaning and doing yard work. But our land lord is a packrat. He lives on the back 1/2 of our property but often has our dad house some of his junk as he has so much. There is a HUGE difference between the front half and the back 1/2. But what ever (ours is the nice side ).. So I was moving some of the lawn mowers and there under a tree with alot of fowlage. (one day ill get arround to taking pictures of our house) our feed shed is next to the tree and the mowers, and then we have a wood shed for plants and spair kennels. THen theirs a gap and then the pigeon loft. Well we have mice as were ever theres food out, theirs mice. So I decided to buy mouse traps that kill them rather than the live mouse trap we have. (Because when ever I catch them I fell bad and let them out)... 

So I moved the mowers, made it look nice and found there was a rat under one. Scary that that was as I hate wild mice and rats a scream (dont tell any one but like a little girl lol jk ) 

And that we had a family of mice in our shed. (I used to feed them my goat feed out side the shed as I didnt want them in my shed or attacking my birds). But my dad found out. SO now there going to be caught in mouse traps, the ones in the life mouse trap ill take to a field but the others will not be so lucky. (theres only about 5 of them)

we have 5 traps so with hope ill catch the rat in the deadly on and the mice in the live one.

SOrry its so long. Hope I didnt bore you. 


And yes Im ok 

Edit:

And I put out food and water for our birds a couple weeks ago (the wild ones of course) ANd a parrot wound up at my work. Its going to one of my friends (hes an adult) if the owner cant be found. He has amazon parrots. And mackas I think... their yellow and green. And ones red and green.

So you might be shocked to find a parrot at your feeder (doubt it but theirs a chance.)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

It's good to hear from you, Michael. I'm glad you and your family and pets are still doing OK.

The parrots you were mentioning are probably Macaws. They are really incredible looking birds. BIG beaks  

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes they do have big beaks, I think I spelt it wrong... 

And the amazon parrots. I ment African Grey's.. Dont know what I was thinking... Thank you for the correction and Im glad you are safe as well terry.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Michael,

Good to hear from you. I think the danger is over for now, sure hope so anyway.

Margaret


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

We are fine here...out of harms way. As others have mentioned, the air is bad, but what is a little smoke when your just glad to be breathing. Not the time to get picky. Has anyone heard from Happy? My monitor went out, and I couldn't get online for a couple of days. I didn't know for sure if the fires had caused the problem or I needed a new one. Guess what? This new one works fine. I will email Andi, and ask her to check in. Thank you all for your concern.

Luv Yal,
Feather


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Everyone will be glad to know you and the others are ok. Sounds like MAYBE things are getting just a wee bit better, but I know it's still a dangerous situation. We're ALL still pulling for all of you and hang on every bit of info we get here.............TAKE CARE OF YOURSELVES............


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

It is so great to read that our members are still doing ok.

Sweet Feather, it is a treat to see WW back.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Feather said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> We are fine here...out of harms way. As others have mentioned, the air is bad, but what is a little smoke when your just glad to be breathing. Not the time to get picky. Has anyone heard from Happy? My monitor went out, and I couldn't get online for a couple of days. I didn't know for sure if the fires had caused the problem or I needed a new one. Guess what? This new one works fine. I will email Andi, and ask her to check in. Thank you all for your concern.
> 
> ...


 Hi Feather, I have been in touch with a friend in Apple Valley that lives very near Happy all is fine up in the desert.. ..GEORGE


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

Glad to hear all doing fine


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm so glad to hear from you Michael, and George I'm glad things are ok in the desert. Feather, it's also a relief to hear that you are safe. I'm sure the dying down of the Santa Ana winds helped the situation. I'm praying they will now be able to get those fires under control.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm Thankful that everyone is still OK!

I appreciate you guys taking time to post to update the rest of us whom are sitting on the edge of our chairs! Really sad and scary.

Michael, is it safe for you, family and animals to stay with those surrounding fires??? Also, are the gas compartments of the mowers you transported empty??? Sorry to be stressing like this, but my worst fear has always been fire. Just when I thought I would sleep well last night after getting Coco's friend Hoppy home with us, I instead had a nightmare that my barn was on fire! UGH! Up I ran in PJ's and slippers in the rain at 3:40AM to the barn, which was fine. I kissed all the 10 rabbits and prayed that the rain would go to CA!
I'm thankful for the way that you're keeping an upbeat attitude with joking about screaming like a girl! You made me LOL! Unfortunate that you have to spend the day with mouse traps...YUCK! I guess in this situation you'd have no choice lest they begin invading your home. I'm also going to pray for the mice to get the heck outta there!!! 

Stay well everyone...Let's keep those Angels working overtime!
I'll keep on praying!


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Been thinking of you all & praying that everyone and their pets will be okay. Thank you all for your updates. Please be safe.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

It is heartbreaking watching the news. What a tragedy. 

I am thankful our regular members are holding up ok.

I also will keep you in prayer and thought.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Just found out the evacuation order has been lifted for part of our town. We can go home in the morning. YAY  I'd go tell the pidges but they are all asleep and would get cranky if I woke them. They will be really excited in the morning to get crated for home. Several had to leave nests and eggs.

Margaret


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I just got home a while ago from work and was listening to a news talk station and heard the winds had almost diminished whuch will help greatly .

Margaret , I am happy you are going back home along with your pigeons. That is wonderful news.

We have many great members in California.


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Feather & all, I like you Feather have just Smoke & so far out of harms way from the fires. I'm probably only 10-12 Air miles direct North of Lake Arrowhead on the High Desert, but the Santa Ana winds blew the fire away from us to the So./West, but has changed, & now have just lot's of Smoke only... Have lots of Stranded people down here on the Desert staying in Campgrounds etc......
Luck to all & thanks for checking...... Lv, Happy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Whoo Hoo, Margaret!*

I'm so glad you are able to go back home tomorrow. I'm sure there are areas of Fallbrook that willl rip your heart out. I'm very thankful that your home is there .. welcome back home!

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Margaret, you must be overjoyed to get to go home! You and your pigeons, too. I'm much relieved for you. But I know it will be difficult driving past all those areas devastated by fire. I've been watching the news and it's heartbreaking.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Glad everyone came through OK*

Here's a little perspective on the fires, I'm in Northern Nevada about 80 miles SE of Reno.

Here's what it looks like normally on the way to work in the morning up here.










Here's is what is looked like this morning, no mountains can be seen and the moon is barely showing through the smoke.










NAB


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

I am wondering why you have smoke from the fires in upper NV? I am only 3 hours from the So CA fires and there is no smoke here. Do you have your own fires in upper NV?


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*No fires up here now*

All the smoke is blowing in from SoCal, I think the wind is like a big circle, it blows outward toward the Pacific down LA way then curls around and comes back in toward us and goes up over the mountains. Lots of smoke out there this morning.

NAB


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Nab, Thanks for the pictures. I think it does get into the upper air currents and then swirls in a big pattern to the north. I know that a low pressure system is moving in here. Can't recall which way they swirl. One goes clockwise and one counter clockwise.

We just got home a couple of hours ago. There is a lot of smoke still in the air, but the house and loft were closed up so the inside air, although stale, isn't bad. Have air conditioners running both places and I have an air cleaner I can run for the loft if need be. We have to boil our drinking water, but that is a minor inconvenience.

Terry, heart breaking is the right word for the devastation. I know some people who lost their homes, our vet for one. We have the addresses now from North County fire, so later today I'm going to check out some others I am fearful were not spared.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Whoops, I hit send before I finished my post. 

I want to say to all of you that have kept up our spirits here in Southern Cal, here is a big hug and a huge THANK YOU PTers! from me and all the pidges, keets, tiels, starling and kats.

Margaret
There's no place like home, there's no place like home......there's no place like home.............sigh!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Amazing how far smoke can travel, Zoo Keeper...even here in the Phoenix area, we can get "residuals!"

Haven't been on for a little while and am really trying to play catch up!

This is one thread that is a MUST to check!

I can't tell all our CA members how glad I am to hear the positive updates and you are all safe!

I know the results of all the devastation will be around for a long long time! I am also glad to see organizations springing into action to help!

With LOVE, HUGS and HOPES OF RAIN

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hello everyone, 

I'm relieved to hear that the members I/we *know* can be accounted for and are all fine after this horrible catastrophe. I've been reading the reports, watching the news and keeping tabs myself.

Last I heard was that the smoke was the biggest concern now and the smoke coming back inland was a worry as well. Apparently several huge fires are still uncontained and arson is also suspected with a couple of the fires as well....incomprehensible!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

We're starting to get some haze from the smoke even here, hundreds of miles north. We had a large fire just south of us last month and it turned the sky a sickly yellow color. It was a large brush fire but nothing compared to what you Southern California folks have been going through. I hated the pall in the sky that took days to clear up. So I can only imagine how awful the smoke is down there. They said on the news last night that the smoke is hazardous because it's full of chemicals from everything that burned: houses, cars, etc. What you guys really need down there is _rain_ but I know that isn't likely.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi everyone just want to thank everone for their prays. We do need rain BUT to much to fast can lead to landslids and mud slids. Which can lead to more trouble in those areas that the growth has been burned off, as there will be nothing to hold the soil. What we need is a little rain over a extended period of time. The pattern is fires late summer or early fall followed be the rainy season late fall /winter,so you might say that we are not out of the woods yet. ..GEORGE


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

http://www.rain.org/~mkummel/stumpers/31oct03a.html

I was looking up the Legend of the Santa Ana Winds, and I found this satellite
picture of the winds on Oct. 26, 2003, with an explanation of the origins.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> http://www.rain.org/~mkummel/stumpers/31oct03a.html
> 
> I was looking up the Legend of the Santa Ana Winds, and I found this satellite
> picture of the winds on Oct. 26, 2003, with an explanation of the origins.


VERY INTERESTING, Feather!  

Shi


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

BIG WELCOME HOME, MARGARET!

Amen, Amen & again Amen! Sooooo soooooo Thankful that your home was spared! Hope you guys are resting comfortably this night! 
Air filters/conditioners are a great idea!
Hope your little guys adjust nicely.
I agree with your "There's no place like Home" sig.

Now we pray for some rain! Just enough not to cause more probs. as George stated! Glad you're safe, George!!! 

Thanks Nab & Feather for the pics/web-link.
Must have been sad to see all that smoke covering the beautiful mountain scenary...it was sad just looking at the difference in the pics.

Michael, I pray all is well by you also!!!

Blessings everyone!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

I want to tell all those that have been praying for us to have some rain.Your prays are beening answerd it is sprinkling here on the coast it may be just enough to do the job. GOD IS GOOD. ..GEORGE


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Awww Right, George!!

Many Thanks For The Update!!

Love And Hugs

Shi & Squeaks

:d


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Praise God!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

It's only barely sprinkling here in Lake Forest. This has been going on since early morning. I'm hoping we do get a nice, steady, gentle rain here soon to finish off these fires. George is right .. if we get hard rains now, there will be a MULTITUDE of new problems to deal with.

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Terry, How are things going there? I can't get much news here about OC. Just know that there are a lot of road closures and the Santiago fire is still going.

Margaret


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

george simon said:


> I want to tell all those that have been praying for us to have some rain.Your prays are beening answerd it is sprinkling here on the coast it may be just enough to do the job. GOD IS GOOD. ..GEORGE


AMEN! Will keep on praying!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Margarret said:


> Terry, How are things going there? I can't get much news here about OC. Just know that there are a lot of road closures and the Santiago fire is still going.
> 
> Margaret


The smoke and ash have been minimal here in my area yesterday and today, but I could clearly see the smoke from the Santiago area fire(s) that are still going .. looks like it/they were moving in a southerly direction. I suspect that the cooler weather today and a few sprinkles may have slowed things down enough for the firefighers to get the upper hand once and for all. I'll check the news in a bit and see if there is anything worth reporting. It was CRAZY busy here today with incoming birds, so I haven't had a lot of time for anything else.

I did drive out El Toro Road on Friday just to see how far I could get .. the intersection of El Toro and Santiago where Cook's Corner is was it. I was able to turn up into a neighborhood just short of there and follow the street around .. truly .. the fire stopped just the other side of Santiago Canyon Road .. totally burned up to within a few hundred feet of the houses on the other side (the west side). This street I was on wound around and went back down to Santiago Canyon Road but was again blocked .. you could just turn right (south) and go back to El Toro Road. I know you probably saw the same when you came back to Fallbrook, but the devastation and destruction is amazing and frightening and at the same time incredible that such devastation was only a few hundred feet from areas that were totally untouched by the fire.

I still have yet to receive a single phone call about displaced or injured wildlife from the fire.

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

http://modis.gsfc.nasa.gov/gallery/individual.php?db_date=2007-10-27

"The Santa Ana winds have continued to weaken, helping firefighters, but the fires are still serious. So far, they have destroyed 1500 homes, displaced half a million people, kill up to 12, and caused and estimated $1 billion in damage, according to the Guardian Unlimited." 


Nab,
On this satellite picture it looks as though the smoke was headed right for Nevada. The wind changes direction when it comes off of the ocean and pushes the smoke inland.

George,
We have had just sporatic drops of rain all day. Thanks to all you natives out there who went out dancing last night.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I will do my part in dancing, Feather...although I'm not "native."  

Squeaks is not in dancing mode at the moment...still sitting on his egg...BUT, I do see him bob his head...one must be thankful for the little things!  

Shi
& Squeaks (who says, "HEY! I'm doing important work here! Not MY fault that this darn egg is taking soooo long to hatch!")


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> I still have yet to receive a single phone call about displaced or injured wildlife from the fire.
> 
> Terry


We worked as CERT volunteers today giving out donated supplies to people who were displaced or otherwise impacted by the fires. Wound up in the tent with supplies for animals. There was NOTHING for birds at all despite huge donations from pet stores and other places. I spoke to the San Diego County Animal control and rescue people who had a presence at the relief center and asked about birds. They don't rescue them when they encounter them as they have NO PLACE to take them. I was actually told that they feel birds do well and it is safer to leave them in place as they will die of shock if they attempt to get them out. I simply took in this information as I was a bit stunned by the attitude that it is OK to just leave em. "Of course", I was told," if they are" caged house birds, like parrots, we will try to get them out."

So I'm not surprised Terry, that you have not gotten any calls about any birds. If you are a chicken, pigeon, duck, or anything else with wings besides a thousand dollar parrot you won't be rescued. Now I don't know if this is true of the Humane Society, but as San Diego Animal Control works with the Humane Society pretty closely in emergencies..... who knows. I don't know what Orange and Riverside counties do.

Where I am going with this long post is, I think after the dust has settled on this event, those of us who are connected with rehabbers and clubs should see if we can't network together some kind of emergency plan for birds betwixt and between our counties here in the south. We do have fires every year and could have other kinds of emergencies that would impact our birds. Right now there is nowhere to go with them if you have to evacuate unless you personally know someone who can take them. People were having to just open cages and let them fend for themselves in many instances.

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Margarret said:


> Where I am going with this long post is, I think after the dust has settled on this event, those of us who are connected with rehabbers and clubs should see if we can't network together some kind of emergency plan for birds betwixt and between our counties here in the south. We do have fires every year and could have other kinds of emergencies that would impact our birds. Right now there is nowhere to go with them if you have to evacuate unless you personally know someone who can take them. People were having to just open cages and let them fend for themselves in many instances.
> 
> Margaret


That sounds like a plan, Margaret. Let's think on it and try to do something. I know that in the Julian fire a few years ago that more than one fancier had to just open up the loft and hope for the best. I don't recall hearing that any, let alone many, of those birds survived or were found alive anywhere.

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

This strikes me as especially tragic since birds are so much more sensitive to smoke than mammals. I doubt many fancy pigeons would survive if simply released, although I certainly don't fault fanciers for having to do that. I wish rescue organizations would take birds more seriously.


----------



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

Although you guys are able to run to safety, let us not forget those whose duty allows them not to, the firefighters fighting these savage fires from hell. 








that there is a bird that flies straight into the hell, rather than away like our feathered friends.









now it is impossible to fight fires of that magnitude, i wish them the best of luck, and hope no more lives are lost


----------



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

PS: sorry for the massive pic


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Absolutely agree PigeonSitter  I can't imagine doing what those firefighters do -- putting their lives on the line for people they never will have the chance to meet. 

P.S. Awesome picture of the plane - how did you get it?? So sharp


----------



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

Dezirrae said:


> Absolutely agree PigeonSitter  I can't imagine doing what those firefighters do -- putting their lives on the line for people they never will have the chance to meet.
> 
> P.S. Awesome picture of the plane - how did you get it?? So sharp


i got it at here:http://www.iiptc.com/images/planes/gallery/CanadairCL215.jpg

it is a Canadair CL-215 

Not a Bombardier 415, they are very much the same, but different


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I was thinking about all of you in CA yesterday and the recovery/rebuilding work I imagine that everyone must still be going on. I remember Margaret was doing some volunteer work... hope everything is going smoothly and that life will be like "normal" again soon!  Let us know if there is anything anyone can do to help.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Dezirrae said:


> I was thinking about all of you in CA yesterday and the recovery/rebuilding work I imagine that everyone must still be going on. I remember Margaret was doing some volunteer work... hope everything is going smoothly and that life will be like "normal" again soon!  Let us know if there is anything anyone can do to help.


Dezirrae, 
At the moment Yes, things have been coming back together in this area and as far as I know in the other areas affected. The community has really pulled together with numerous fund raisers for those impacted the worst. Businesses have been very generous with all kinds of donations as have individuals.
Thank you so much for your kind offer of help. To tell you the truth, many donations were sent on to other areas because the outpouring was so generous. It will just take time now for those who lost homes to get rebuilt. Out of the conflagration has come a spirit of community that is fantastic.

Margaret


----------

